# Congratulations America!



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

We just broke 17! Any bets on how quick the bama can get us to 18?
U.S. National Debt Clock (It went up $3 billion the time it took me to post this :shock

Just to set up a web site... http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Articles/2013/10/17/Cost-Obamacare-Website-Date-292-Million

Something you can do on "GoDaddy" for $7.49 a month.  http://www.godaddy.com/ And people would probably even be able to use it!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey folks a trillion here a trillion there sooner or later your talking some real money.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I have changed my mind about the national debt, the government doesn't care about it, why should I. IMO, the government has NO intentions of ever paying it off, they will go to war if anyone tries to force payment, they have plenty of American citizens to do their fighting for them and raise the debt even more at the same time. Hell, congress just raised the debt ceiling again, what's to worry about, it's still legal to spend what they don't have!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It will continue to rise until they can blame the collapse on someone else. An attack by Russia and China would be ideal. They can blame the collapse on them, get the UN charter adopted so we can "get their help", and use the UN small arms treaty to disarm the public all as the nation reels from a "surprise attack" by the two biggest powers on earth.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I've heard all kinds of numbers. The highest being 604 million. I think I heard that on Levin. I would like to get a concrete number.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The debt has gone from 10 trillion dollars to nearly 17 trillion dollars since Obama took office.
That is not to say that it is his fault - just that it has risen 7 trillion in the last 5-6 years. 
Both parties have been adding to the debt since the civil war - it has never been paid down and has continued to increase to the present.
If we forecast, using the first term of Obama, the federal debt will be at least 20 trillion dollars at the end of the next presidential election. (that does not take into account the extra programs initiated in his second term)


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The penny plan. If we reduced every budget item by only 1% the deficit would be history in five years.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The deficit is rising faster than you think. A yr ago we hit 16 trillion. We are borrowing money to pay the interest only on money we've borrowed. Not one penny of the money borrowed for WWII has been paid back. We are still paying interest on it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

All these numbers....The rich get richer, the poor stay poor, and the taxpayers pay the piper.
Where is the value of dollar? In a vault in Fort Knox? In a .99 item? 
just print more money, add a zero with a sharpie to every bill in your wallet?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> All these numbers....The rich get richer, the poor stay poor, and the taxpayers pay the piper.
> Where is the value of dollar? In a vault in Fort Knox? In a .99 item?
> just print more money, add a zero with a sharpie to every bill in your wallet?


Great plan if you can still afford to buy a Sharpie.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Hey folks a trillion here a trillion there sooner or later your talking some real money.


Besides, what a trillion or two amongst friends...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

roy said:


> The penny plan. If we reduced every budget item by only 1% the deficit would be history in five years.


Doesn't that assume we have balanced budget?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

So what comes after a trillion?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> So what comes after a trillion?


If we are talking numbers, a quadrillion is the next one. If we are talking public debt, currency failure is the next one.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> If we are talking numbers, a quadrillion is the next one. If we are talking public debt, currency failure is the next one.


Only if you call becoming a 3rd world country a failure!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

18T.. We'll be there in 6 months.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've got 17 now, do I hear 18, 18, someone give me 18, do I hear 18? 22! OK, I got 22 now, thank you Mr. O, do I hear 23, 23, do I hear 23. 23 now, Mr. President you're bidding against yourself. You don't have to do that. OK then, 23 now, do I hear 24, yes I have 24 now, thank you Mr. President.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> All these numbers....The rich get richer, the poor stay poor, and the taxpayers pay the piper.
> Where is the value of dollar? In a vault in Fort Knox? In a .99 item?
> just print more money, add a zero with a sharpie to every bill in your wallet?


I wonder about that. Are you sure they are getting richer? When the dollar collapses they will have nothing too. Watch them. I guess they'll get a heads up and start moving everything out of the dollar when it's getting close.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

It's been just ONE DAY since hitting 17 Trillion, and we're already 80 Billion over! U.S. National Debt Clock CNN seems to agree with these numbers as it's what they've reported today.

The bama's worse than a 13 year old girl in a shoe store with mom's credit card!

On top this, Germany is demanding we give them back their gold from Fort Knox, and we won't even let them see it. Yet we've sold hundreds of tons to China that just appeared from nowhere. :/

Federal Reserve Refuses to Submit to an Audit of Germany´s Gold Held i | nsnbc international

*Most interesting news of all...*
China Is Encouraging It Citizens To Buy Gold, US Is Encouraging Its Citizens To Sign Up For Food Stamps | InvestmentWatch


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chavez was demanding the same thing before he died.

Chavez wants his gold back from US and England | GOLD & SILVER BLOG

As do the Swiss

Switzerland Wants Its Gold Back From The New York Fed | Zero Hedge

Texas also wants its gold back. Perry keeps trying but so far, no go.

Why Texas wants its gold back from the feds


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

"What do you mean they can't find your gold?"

View attachment 2982


----------

